

Unicode Support Shootout: The Good, The Bad, and the (mostly) Ugly [pdf] - frossie
http://training.perl.com/OSCON2011/gbu/gbu.pdf

======
frossie
I would have posted the HTML but, ironically, it wouldn't render right in my
browser.

